# Another Seat Resto



## Talewinds (Oct 8, 2011)

Finished up a long-spring for my Zep project this afternoon. I used sheepskin garnered from Ebay, it's extremely soft and buttery, we'll see how it holds up to use.

Started with these guts....








And this pan.....





All done!


----------



## 46powerwagon (Oct 10, 2011)

Talewinds,  Very nice job.


Gary


----------



## Boris (Oct 10, 2011)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, can't believe it's the same seat! Nice!
Darcie


----------



## serg (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautifully turned out! Than you have painted springs? A paint with a spray, I think..


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks! The springs are painted with a low-gloss black, originally designed for tractors/farm implements.
 Gloss obviously isn't right and satin isn't correct looking either, I think the low-gloss gets pretty close though.


----------



## cottagethyme (Oct 20, 2011)

*Question about the pan*

I have a top plate (that carries the spring bolts) that is rusted around the side and back - corroded metal missing along edges.  I thought about getting a cookie sheet and making a shell to cover it (to complete the missing metal).  I might be able to buy one but I'd rather do the work.  Or, should I just replace using a sheet of metal and add new bolts and use the bottom plate as a form?  Any suggestions?  

Your saddle work is very impressive.  Quality Job!


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you, I've got an old Elgin egg-cup style spring seat with a top pan that has really crusty edges, otherwise the seat is in good restorable condition. I've hammered a lot of beat-up pans back into submission, which is actually pretty easy, so I think welding in some pieces would work well if you have a nice MIG/TIG setup, which I do not.
 Sooooo, if I were going to try to rescue my top pan TODAY I would go down to Autozone and buy some fiberglass cloth and resin and make the seat pan whole again that way.
Upside, it's a nice solid repair (and the top pan is covered and never visible anyway)
Downside, it's not technically correct, but hey, if historical accuracy were paramount for the particular bike we'd buy a nicer old seat anyway.

It all depends though on how much metal is missing from your pan, if it's a lot I'd trash the thing and try to find a new donor like I did above.


----------



## cottagethyme (Oct 20, 2011)

*Saddle Restoration*



Talewinds said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, I've got an old Elgin egg-cup style spring seat with a top pan that has really crusty edges, otherwise the seat is in good restorable condition. I've hammered a lot of beat-up pans back into submission, which is actually pretty easy, so I think welding in some pieces would work well if you have a nice MIG/TIG setup, which I do not.
> Sooooo, if I were going to try to rescue my top pan TODAY I would go down to Autozone and buy some fiberglass cloth and resin and make the seat pan whole again that way.
> Upside, it's a nice solid repair (and the top pan is covered and never visible anyway)
> Downside, it's not technically correct, but hey, if historical accuracy were paramount for the particular bike we'd buy a nicer old seat anyway.
> ...




Thanks for the advice.  I never considered fiberglass.  One side is pretty good so at least I could use it as a guide. I appreciate your quick response too.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 21, 2011)

That seat looks professionally done...beautiful refurbishing job!

Dave


----------



## then8j (Oct 21, 2011)

God job !    isnt it satisfying to see the before and after


----------



## oldschool (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cool. What did you use for padding?


----------

